# ZeroZeroZero - Sky Atlantic dal 14/02



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2020)

Questa settimana inzierà l'attesa serie ZeroZeroZero,ispirata dal'omonimo libro di Roberto Saviano sul viaggio della cocaina nel mondo.
I produttori sono gli stessi di Gomorra ed il regista è quello di Suburra,cioè Stefano Sollima.
Cast internazionale.


----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2020)

dopo il flop imprevisto di The New Pope,non mi lascio entusiasmare dal trailer ma chiaramente sarebbe grave per sky toppare pure questa produzione internazionale.
dovrebbe andare bene,visto che il buon saviano ormai è attento al business anche se non penso possa mai arrivare al successo di Gomorra.


----------



## cris (12 Febbraio 2020)

Sembrano esserci gli ingredienti per una buona sera


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Questa settimana inzierà l'attesa serie ZeroZeroZero,ispirata dal'omonimo libro di Roberto Saviano sul viaggio della cocaina nel mondo.
> I produttori sono gli stessi di Gomorra ed il regista è quello di Suburra,cioè Stefano Sollima.
> Cast internazionale.



Con gomorra hanno reso fighi i mafiosi, qua chi saranno i nuovi eroi che i giovani vorranno emulare?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Il tema mi interessa poco a dire la verità, però Sollima è una garanzia e quindi uno sguardo lo merita sicuramente.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

mai visto gomorra e saviano non mi piace, ma il trailer mi ha incuriosito. 

penso ci darò un'occhiata.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Una palla colossale. Trama poi gestita in modo confusionario con tanti passaggi temporali inutili e personaggi che non entusiasmano (che roba è il sergente che si ascolta le messe con l'auricolare?  ). Dubito che continuerò a seguirlo.


----------



## Route66 (16 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una palla colossale. Trama poi gestita in modo confusionario con tanti passaggi temporali inutili e personaggi che non entusiasmano (che roba è il sergente che si ascolta le messe con l'auricolare?  ). Dubito che continuerò a seguirlo.



Fatico a seguire le serie TV, non ho mai visto Gomorra e mi sta altamente sui cosiddetti Saviano eppure ho deciso di registrare il tutto perché mi piace l'argomento..... mi hai già smontato in partenza!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ho abbandonato Gomorra dopo la seconda serie perché la propaganda alla camorra non merita di essere vista, questa serie non la considero neanche


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2020)

io ho letto il libro per cui è più semplice,ma effettivamente i primi due episodi sono stati piuttosto confusionari per cui non facile da seguire.
vedremo venerdì prossimo.

comunque apprendo di buon audience per essere una tv a pagamento di un venerdì sera quando la gente esce se non lavora sabato.
poi verrà venduto e visto anche all'estero.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2020)

boh sono un fan di Gomorra (fino a Salvatore Conte), ma questa non mi sta convincendo per nulla, ne come trama ne come produzione


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho visto la prima puntata, non so se la vedrò. Massima stima per Sollima, ma saviANO...


----------

